
Forget Windows, Linux or macOS: Try These Alternative Operating Systems - gilad
https://www.techradar.com/news/best-alternative-operating-systems
======
jmkni
Even with uBlock Origin (59/31% of requests blocked), Tech Radar still manages
to bombard you with popups, banners, cookie warnings, auto playing videos and
ads. Annoying!

~~~
BubRoss
Anandtech and sites like it (including tech radar) are readable on a phone now
that I have a pi hole set up. I should have done it a long time ago. I can't
believe how little screen was left after all their junk in the way, I had to
remember which sites to avoid.

------
HissingMachine
No mention of Redox [https://www.redox-os.org/](https://www.redox-os.org/)

------
fithisux
They forgot Plan 9 and derivatives They forgot all the BSDs They forgot Genode
OS They forgot AROS / MORPHOS /AmigaOS

------
anticensor
Someone from MS managed to hijack this too. There is a Windows ad at the
bottom.

------
type0
Such a weird list, Plan9 isn't on it but TempleOS is, seriously, wtf.

------
orionblastar
They forgot AROS [http://aros.sourceforge.net](http://aros.sourceforge.net)

------
jryb
It's regrettable that they have FreeBSD but not TrueOS, which addresses the
one con on the list out of the box.

------
rvz
No mention of Android, Fuchsia or Minix :(

------
rurban
> 6\. FreeBSD The secure UNIX alternative

lol, they obviously didn't read the memo. Freebsd is insecure by default.
[https://vez.mrsk.me/freebsd-defaults.html](https://vez.mrsk.me/freebsd-
defaults.html)

------
kburman
Poorly curated list. If you're looking to try something different \- based on
c# - cosmos \- based on JavaScript

Ofcourse any of above the are production ready or

------
rikroots
I still miss AmigaOS ... the emulations are fantastic, but just don't feel the
same to me.

~~~
krige
Check out AROS sometime, it's aiming to be binary comaptible and the feel is
quite similar

~~~
ahje
Yeah, I had hoped to see AROS on the list, but alas, TempleOS is apparently
more mainstream. :(

------
kolio064
The website is terrible, as well as the content of the article. TempleOS,
seriously?

